# PROPERTY..... Registration Laws Info?



## XPATINALEX (Sep 9, 2010)

We are trying to sell our villa in Alex in order to move to El Gouna/ Hurghada.
We have an interested party who is making a big deal out of the fact that the land is not registed.......The villa is about 12 yrs old we have owned it for almost 5years. 
The previous owner started the registration process with a 500le payment.
I read on the internet recently that the amount to be paid to register land had been reduced from 12% down to 3% in order to encourage people to register.
I have also heard that an Egyptian can spread the cost over a 10 year period but if we register the property before selling we would have to pay cash.
Everything here is......what I've heard!...... and I would appreciate any solid information that anyone has on this subject........Thanks.
Also does anyone know of a respectable Estate Agent in Alexandria pls?


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

Hey, I've recently sold my appartment here in Alexandria. I never did register mine. As for the actual law I do not know I got lucky in the end and sold to a neighbour!

However when I was trying to sell I had agent after agent calling trying to sell for me I kept refusing them so becareful with using the paper too cause most the calls will be from people trying to make money out of selling your place for you and for huge fees too.

When I thought I'd never sell I went to our Consular here in Alexandria and asked if they any they recommend, they gave me a listing of lawyers they trust to use. 

So even though I can't tell you or recommend an agency I can say to get that list from our Embassy for Alexandria and go to one of the lawyers who deal with property and get brushed up on what what with registrations and I am then assuming their also know what agency would be good for you. It may cost a few LE but least you peace of mind their trusted by our embassy. I hope that make sense.


----------

